
HP CEO Meg Whitman Admits Apple Could Surpass HP in 2012 - alwillis
http://www.mactrast.com/2011/11/hps-meg-whitman-admits-apple-could-surpass-hp-in-2012/
======
alwillis
If you count tablets as PCs, Apple probably already passed HP as Meg Whitman
admits.

